# Windy Week and lots of fish in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Windy again but that was not going to deter Skip marks and Hardy Fowler from going fishing. Things started a little slow but as the morning progressed the speckled trout started coming in the boat. Live shrimp under corks 3 ft deep was the ticket. Nice sized trout and lots of rat reds along with some big redfish were filling up the box. It turned out to be a great day after the front passed and Skip and Hardy had their limits on ice.







Skip and Hardy with some nice redfish!







Table Full!Well the next trip the wind was even worse 20to30 mph with small craft advisories but Al Godwin had his two buddies Gabbo and Mike downfrom Kentucky and they were reday to fish no matter what, nothing like a positive attitude. We shoved off and headed for some protected area's and slowly started building a box of fish but the wind was really bad 20trout and that was it for awhile. Tried the redfish and found the black drum had moved into the area the guy's had a blast catching them and hearing the drag run along with 1 big red for Gabbo.







Back on the move several spots later we got back on the trout and these were really nice sized too, live shrimp 3 ft under a corks was the way to go, steady action for awhile with the box just about full we called ita day before it got too windy you know over 30mph .HA HA all in all it was agreat day and lot of fun too.







Box full of fun!







LOOKS LIKE A FISH FRY BACK IN KENTUCKY!CAPT. GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't wait to get to Hopedale and fish with capt. gene! Nice pics!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mdrobe2 (10/31/2009)*I can't wait to get to Hopedale and fish with capt. gene! Nice pics!




mike...ive with with gene a few times...he will flat out put you on the fish...great guide and a great guy...i wouldnt hesitate to fish with him in a instant!


----------

